# Google- Study establishes link between allergic diseases and irritable ... - Thaindian.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Study establishes link between allergic diseases and *irritable* *...*Thaindian.com, Thailand - <nobr>1 Feb 2008</nobr>*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* is a cluster of symptoms, including abdominal pain for 12 weeks within the past year, change in stool consistency or frequency, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

